# Rehoming - How long before your cat settled.



## Gromit (Dec 15, 2008)

Hi, 

Myself and my partner have re home a 10 year old cat, about 2 weeks ago. Her previous owner died. She has been keep exclusively indoors and we live in a first floor flat.

If you have done a similar thing how long before your cat settled down? I.e. would not hiss at you if you came to near or was only confitbal when you had gone to bed.

I understand it's different for each cat but I'm just wondering.

I am dyslicx so please ignore spelling and grammar.

B


----------



## Gromit (Dec 15, 2008)

I understand reading from Vicky Halls books old cats need a routine. We struggle with this as young couple who both work full time. 

Will this delay the settling in period?


----------



## Janee (May 4, 2008)

Hi and welcome

I would take it gently - as she is an oldie she will take longer to get used to her surroundings. Was it possible to bring things belonging to her in her previous life or was she from a Rescue Centre|?


Don't force the stroking or picking up. Get some cat treats - available at good pet shops and ar Pets at Home ([email protected]). 

Sit on floor and either hold a cat treatin open palm or put on floor beside you - let her come to you, sniff you, walk on you. Don't do anything sudden - all gentle and slow. Let her get used to you.


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

Cats of this age will take a lot longer to settle its slow but sure. Can take a good number of weeks to settle and feel more settled. My mates cat has taken over a month to start coming out from her iglo bed with people around. She has just started to sit next to my friend and will purr but wont be picked up. sTICK WITH IT. As Janee said the use of yummy treats work wonders dont stand over the cat and come down to there level as it can be a bit intimadating for the cat. Good luck.


----------



## Rio (Dec 15, 2008)

Many years ago I took an older cat from a rescue and she spent the first six weeks in an igloo bed behind the sofa - only coming out to use the tray and eat when we weren't around. I just used to sit next to the bed and talk to her and just very gently stroke her around her face then introduce a soft brush (still only around her whiskers and face - which she adored). She then started to come out for a few minutes at a time but would dive back anytime there was a loud noise (which was quite often at first as we lived in married quarters right under the flight path of an RAF camp!). However patience and perseverence paid off and eight months later we had a wonderful purry lap cat. Just be patient and don't give up - her world has been turned upside down and she just needs time to adjust.


----------



## Janee (May 4, 2008)

I forgot to add - don't look her in the eye as to a cat this is aggressive. Apparently try to focus on one side of her so that you are not looking directly at her.

(Apparently this is why cats are attracted to people who don't like cats as these people tend to avoid looking at them!  )


----------



## Leah100 (Aug 17, 2008)

Well done you for giving her a new home 
Don't rush her, let her hide and watch you. Spend time sitting very quietly, watching telly or something where you're not making eye contact but she can get used to your presence.
Try to tempt her to come to you, much better than going after her and maybe frightening her.
Hold your hand out so that she can sniff your fingers from a distance when she is ready.
Good luck.


----------



## Gromit (Dec 15, 2008)

Thank you every body for the responses. B


----------



## Khouri (Oct 20, 2008)

Our kittens were nuts when we got them as they had been left to live in a garden. I think it took them about 6 weeks to settle in with us, but we've had them about ten weeks now and they will still hide when people come over to see us. I know your situation is a bit different, but just be patient and try and take gradual steps... I hope this helps a bit.


----------

